# Big ugly spiders



## aimee235

Well OK you might think they are cute, pretty or cool. I think they are pretty creepy and the brown ones are HUGE.


----------



## dixieland

I'm scared to death of spiders!Just looking at those pictures made my skin crawl!Ewwwww


----------



## aimee235

I was creeped out when I took the pics. I had to have my camera like an inch from them. They kept moving around. The brown ones are about the size of a large blackberry.

We went blueberry picking a while ago and I ran into ones web and it ran across me over my shoulder to get to the next blueberry bush. It was heavy enough for me to feel it walking on my shirt.


----------



## dixieland

OMG I would have freaked out!I probably would have started jumping up and down and scream like a little baby!


----------



## aimee235

I held really really still until I had confirmation there were no more on me. Then I got really far from that bush and made sure I didn't walk into any more webs or stick my hand in them while I was picking my blueberries. I didn't want to see what it felt like to have one of those rolling around in my hand instead of a berry.


----------



## Nizmosmommy

ughh I hate spiders.
It gave me chill bumps lol.
yuuucckk.
did you take those or just find them on the internet?


----------



## Black Rabbit

ewwwwwwwwwwww OMG I hate spiders how nasty. They creep me out.


----------



## cEElint

this is one i found in my garage.. lol

2 inches in diameter


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace

We had a black widow over our door in 07 when we moved to Arizona. She had three huge eggs in her nest too. And you could see the babies were hatching and that there legs were sticking out the eggs


----------



## American_Pit13

Ohh how cute


----------



## Chinadog

lol my friend before she was really even my friend she started as my coworker and I went in her house she jumpedin the shower because we still smelled like work and there was a daddy long legs in the shower she ran out with the shower curtain ripped off the rod and she as screaming freaked me out.. didnt know what happened. lol..

I Freak out over snakes.. blah.. they make my skin crawl and the thought makes me itch.


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace

Chinadog said:


> lol my friend before she was really even my friend she started as my coworker and I went in her house she jumpedin the shower because we still smelled like work and there was a daddy long legs in the shower she ran out with the shower curtain ripped off the rod and she as screaming freaked me out.. didnt know what happened. lol..
> 
> I Freak out over snakes.. blah.. they make my skin crawl and the thought makes me itch.


oh you got me there lol. I love me some albino and yellow boa constrictors. They are so cool. And smell like dirt lol


----------



## CraziNate

I use to get caugt in Banana Spider's webs when me and my friends would play man hunt in the woods. Talk about a huge spider! I about **** myself when I saw one for the first time.


----------



## Chinadog

omg thats big, I would have burnt the banana woods down!! lol


----------



## CraziNate

Chinadog said:


> omg thats big, I would have burnt the banana woods down!! lol


Lol, I just stomped on them until there was nothing left


----------



## StaffyDaddy

I hate spiders too! I wouldnt be caught takin a pic of them nasty things hahahaha


----------



## aimee235

I wouldn't have taken a pic of that banana spider. That thing is way to huge and creepy.


----------



## Black Rabbit

CraziNate said:


> I use to get caugt in Banana Spider's webs when me and my friends would play man hunt in the woods. Talk about a huge spider! I about **** myself when I saw one for the first time.


OMG that's just creepy. ewwwwwwww!


----------



## Lex's Guardian

Gross to the extreme - in florida not only do we have every BUG imaginable but every spider & reptile as well. Reptiles don't bother me too much but the insects - NO THANKS. Especially Palmbetto Bugs (Gigantic Cochroaches - eeeeek)


----------



## D.J

im lucky, im from england so no big spiders here


----------



## Black Rabbit

These creep me out worst of all I hate them so much! Just what the heck are potato bugs any way they look like aliens. *sends shivers down spine* soooo nasty!


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace

kg420 said:


> These creep me out worst of all I hate them so much! Just what the heck are potato bugs any way they look like aliens. *sends shivers down spine* soooo nasty!


lol we used to have those things. They would chill in our back yard over the summer . So freakin' weird and nasty lookin'

I do this to it: :stick:


----------



## Black Rabbit

ha ha ha ha ha ha :stick: good one those things suck!


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace

kg420 said:


> ha ha ha ha ha ha :stick: good one those things suck!


Ooh, omg totally. Especially if you feel a weird hair curling feeling on your arm only to look down and see something that has more legs then a dog! upruns:


----------



## PatienceFlame

guh! try getting chased by one of these mean critters! 









when i see one I just take off! F all that! lol!

angry camel spiders mean RUN or they will bite you!!!!!!!!!










I remember this one time out in p'rump when my brother found a huge camel spider and a bigger blackwindow, we heard that the widow would win but that camel spider killed it and ate it got out and chased my brother and I with its feelers up. xD LOL!!!!!! I never seen a guy run so fast in my life let alone scream like a chick!....ok, that was me screaming but still! you would too if it was chasing you!

here in vegas we call the camel spider the *Vinegaroon*


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace

RileyRoo said:


> guh! try getting chased by one of these mean critters!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> when i see one I just take off! F all that! lol!
> 
> angry camel spiders mean RUN or they will bite you!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I remember this one time out in p'rump when my brother found a huge camel spider and a bigger blackwindow, we heard that the widow would win but that camel spider killed it and ate it got out and chased my brother and I with its feelers up. xD LOL!!!!!! I never seen a guy run so fast in my life let alone scream like a chick!....ok, that was me screaming but still! you would too if it was chasing you!


yeah a scared guy is a funny sight. I know about camel spiders....sheesh. And the Goliath Birdeaters?


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace

Although the fossil record of spiders is considered poor,http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spider#cite_note-56 almost 1000 species have been described from fossils.http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spider#cite_note-dunlop-57 Due to the fact that spiders' bodies are quite soft, the vast majority of fossil spiders have been found preserved in amber.http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spider#cite_note-dunlop-57 The oldest known amber that contains fossil arthropods dates from 130 million years ago in the Early Cretaceous period. In addition to preserving spiders' anatomy in very fine detail, pieces of amber show spiders mating, killing prey, producing silk and possibly caring for their young. In a few cases amber has preserved spiders' egg sacs and webs, occasionally with prey attached;http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spider#cite_note-PenneySelden2007SpinningWithDinosaurs-58 the oldest fossil web found so far is 100 million years old.http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spider#cite_note-59 Earlier spider fossils come from a few lagerstatten, places where conditions were exceptionally suited to preserving fairly soft tissues.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spider#cite_note-PenneySelden2007SpinningWithDinosaurs-58


----------

